
Snowden with WikiLeaks legal advisers over Russian Airspace - andyv88
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/348732325909102593
======
waterlesscloud
I wondered who helped him coordinate this plan. Moving through 4 nations
(HK/China, Russia, Cuba, Venezuela) when you're on the run requires a lot of
assurances you'll actually make it through each step.

Well, now we know who helped.

While I generally support what Snowden has done, there are certainly things he
knows that would actively harm the US if they were leaked. Operational details
of the NSA, etc. The NSA does have legit spying to be doing, after all.

I hope he's not trading that information for passage.

~~~
ramblerman
Tragically that would be the US's own fault for creating such a hostile
environment for whistleblowers.

------
nsns
Interfax: 15:41 Snowden has no Russian visa, will wait for flight to Havana in
airport transit zone source

